# food, food, food...



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

after a long search i finally found a place where i can buy food without having to order it online.

the brands they offer are taste of the wild and NutraGold. there are others like royal canin, pro plan, science diet and beneful but i've heard that those are not that good plus it turned out that Runy is allergic to corn, chicken and meat/beef. my vet told me that I need to find a food with rice or oatmeal instead of corn and lamb, turkey or salmon instead of chicken/meat as a source of protein. 

I think i'm going for TOTW cause for what i read nutra gold is not grain free, or is it? I searched for it online but i saw it has corn so idk... 
the only formula they sell of TOTW is Pacific Stream. is it good? does it leave a stinky fish breath on them? I've heard about the recalls but between feeding him pro plan, science diet or the other brands i think it's the only one i can trust.

has any of you feed your chis with it? can you give me any feedback? 
thanks


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I would try the Pacific Stream. I didn't think it smelled too fishy at all.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I would try the Pacific Stream. I didn't think it smelled too fishy at all.


Great! Pacific stream it will be, thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree that Taste of the Wild would be the best choice. That's actually what I fed Percy when he was younger and he did very well on it.


----------

